# Possible Competition in Wisconsin?



## benskoning (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi I am thinking of doing a state or regional competition in Oshkosh Wisconsin tell me if you would come.


----------



## Jacube (Sep 3, 2011)

I would go for sure. Like 99% sure.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 3, 2011)

1) Ask yourself "Do I have a lot competition experience and will I be responsible enough to take on the responsibilities of an organizer?"
2) Check for interest. (good you're doing that)
3) Make calls for possible venue
4) Contact a delegate and present the information from the top 3 steps

If yes then...

5) Prepare with proper spreadsheets for competition, time cards, etc.
5.5) allow time for comp to be announced.
6) Gather materials for competitions (timers and the sort) including the competitors.
7) gogo comp.


----------



## JackJ (Sep 3, 2011)

I would come, get in contact with Bryan Logan if you find a suitable venue.


----------



## benskoning (Sep 3, 2011)

great 3 reply's.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 3, 2011)

I can only go if it was in Milwaukee


----------



## JackJ (Sep 3, 2011)

benskoning said:


> great 3 reply's.


 
I can't tell if your thrilled with 3 reply's or not.  

Anyway I think WI is a pretty good location for a comp. I usually compete in Minnesota but when I go down to Illinois for one, I only see a few of the people I would see at one in Minnesota. I think WI is a good way to get both sides to get together.


----------



## Jacube (Sep 9, 2011)

JackJ said:


> I can't tell if your thrilled with 3 reply's or not.
> 
> Anyway I think WI is a pretty good location for a comp. I usually compete in Minnesota but when I go down to Illinois for one, I only see a few of the people I would see at one in Minnesota. I think WI is a good way to get both sides to get together.


 
Agreed


----------



## Logan (Sep 9, 2011)

JackJ said:


> I can't tell if your thrilled with 3 reply's or not.
> 
> Anyway I think WI is a pretty good location for a comp. I usually compete in Minnesota but when I go down to Illinois for one, I only see a few of the people I would see at one in Minnesota. I think WI is a good way to get both sides to get together.


 Yep.

I would come. I would also, be more than happy to help set up, etc. Contact Bryan Logan. Organizing a comp (especially for the first time) is a lot of work. If you just stick to it, and stay focused, you'll be fine.


----------



## musicninja17 (Sep 9, 2011)

Probably be able to drive myself over to this one seeing as I have a car now n all. That would be fun. I live near the twin cities so yeah.

And yeah I agree with you Jack about getting people together.
*whistles* Where are ya Chris?


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Sep 9, 2011)

If I'm going to cubetcha, I'm definitely going to this one. Much closer.

Especially if there is going to be clock.


----------



## benskoning (Sep 16, 2011)

It sound s like it will happen comment if you would think about coming.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd probably go.


----------



## benskoning (Sep 16, 2011)

I have contacted the sports director at the ymca he likes the idea and he has contacted Bryan Logan so this is a very possible event.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 18, 2011)

i would go. carpool cyo?


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 27, 2011)

When do you plan on doing this? I will be in WI from December 25th-28th i leave that night. But what about a competition on the 27th or 28th? would you be able to make this work?


----------



## Bryan (Sep 27, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> When do you plan on doing this? I will be in WI from December 25th-28th i leave that night. But what about a competition on the 27th or 28th? would you be able to make this work?



I can guarantee this competition will not occur on a Tuesday or Wednesday during a holiday week in the middle of winter.


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 28, 2011)

Bryan said:


> I can guarantee this competition will not occur on a Tuesday or Wednesday during a holiday week in the middle of winter.


 
haha i didnt even realize that was a tuesday or a wednesday. My bad o well!


----------



## JackJ (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh, I didn't even realize this got off the ground. Awesome


----------



## JackJ (Oct 19, 2011)

Bump: Did this materialize?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 23, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Bump: Did this materialize?


 
I think we will have to talk to Bryan cubetcha


----------

